# HELP! extend 6 month visitor/tourist visa or switch categories?



## daisy2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! This forum is incredible, more information than I'm able to find on the home office site. 

I'm a Canadian citizen 32 years old, who has been in the UK on a visitor visa since jun28. Prior to that I entered as a visitor in april for 5 days. In the Uk I live with my husband (Islamic marriage contract, not formal British marriage) who owns a house and is a doctor with full time employment. We've been together since the beginning of 2012. I have a university degree and my personal savings to live from.

My question is, what category can I apply under from the UK to extend my stay. We don't want to separate and I don't have a home to return to in Canada.

Thank you so much for you help.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

daisy2012 said:


> Hi everyone! This forum is incredible, more information than I'm able to find on the home office site.
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen 32 years old, who has been in the UK on a visitor visa since jun28. Prior to that I entered as a visitor in april for 5 days. In the Uk I live with my husband (Islamic marriage contract, not formal British marriage) who owns a house and is a doctor with full time employment. We've been together since the beginning of 2012. I have a university degree and my personal savings to live from.
> 
> ...


You can't switch from a tourist visa to any settlement visa. 

M


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

daisy2012 said:


> Hi everyone! This forum is incredible, more information than I'm able to find on the home office site.
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen 32 years old, who has been in the UK on a visitor visa since jun28. Prior to that I entered as a visitor in april for 5 days. In the Uk I live with my husband (Islamic marriage contract, not formal British marriage) who owns a house and is a doctor with full time employment. We've been together since the beginning of 2012. I have a university degree and my personal savings to live from.
> 
> ...


Actually, you cant switch from a tourist visa to ANY other kind of visa. Additionally, you can only enter the UK on a tourist visa for 6 months out of a 12 month period. Your only choice is to return to Canada and either apply for a fiance visa (assuming he can meet all the financial requirements etc.) which will allow you to marry in the UK within 6 months and then apply for further leave to remain as a spouse-FLR. Or he can return to Canada with you, you can marry there and you can apply for a spouse visa and once issued you can rejoin him in the UK, again assuming you can meet all the requirements. 

Alternatively, you can apply for admission to an advanced degree program in the hopes of getting a student visa. Of course you will have to pay international student fees. 

Another alternative, is find a job with an employer who can sponsor a Tier 2 visa. There are few of these visas available and they are very difficult to qualify for.

The bottom line is, tourist visas CANNOT be extended and you have no choice but to return to Canada to apply for any further visas.


----------

